# Rebecca Black's Friday Available For Rent. Anyone interested?!



## deathwish (Jun 14, 2011)

Teenage pop sensation Rebecca Black has reached new levels for popularity with her song Friday, when it was made available for rent on YouTube for a mere $2.99. With 165 million views (and counting) on YouTube the fame she has brought upon herself is undeniable. [Source]

If you are curious about the video, here it is.

Haha. 

Jokes apart, I see a disturbing trend in musical sensibilities in today's youth. What happened to all the music? When you could feel the melody, and appreciate the talent behind the music. Nowadays, all you need is a good soundkit, and successful branding to get recognized.


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2011)

It's not friday yet

*minaday.com/movies/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/friday-the-13th_jason-voorhees.jpg


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Jun 14, 2011)

friday/ fried egg


----------



## deathwish (Jun 14, 2011)

Faun said:


> It's not friday yet
> 
> *minaday.com/movies/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/friday-the-13th_jason-voorhees.jpg



Hahaha! You really hate her, don't you?! Well, join the remaining 3,184,454 people ahead of you. Yes, that is how many people *DISLIKED* the video on YouTube!!


----------



## saqib_khan (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah.. lets join the haters club. Just joking 

She became popular because people disliked that video.


----------



## deathwish (Jun 14, 2011)

Hahaha!! True. Amazing how hate for a common enemy can bring people together!!


----------



## Sarath (Jun 14, 2011)

The lyrics made me puke 
I was forced to hit dislike. I felt the pain that 300000+ others did. Damn! TGIF should sue her for making fridays so unpopular


----------



## Achuth (Jun 14, 2011)

its rebecca -Black Friday


----------



## mrintech (Jun 14, 2011)

Nope


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2011)

deathwish said:


> Hahaha! You really hate her, don't you?! W



I have not watched her vids. That pic has a backstory, only if you know the friday cue.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 14, 2011)

Haha *This* one's good


----------



## asingh (Jun 15, 2011)

Jasonnnnnnnnnn...!


----------



## sygeek (Jun 15, 2011)

The modern trend:
1. Pick out worst singers from youtube.
2. Make them famous with thousand of views. 
3. When they get to a peak point of being famous, start trolling. 
4. Which then turns into a meme.
5. 2++
6. 4++

Examples? They're right in front of you.


----------



## deathwish (Jun 15, 2011)

However, sometimes these performers are so bad that they actually turn out to be funny!! The first time my friend showed me Friday, I actually thought it was a parody of something better. Only after a couple of Google searches did I realize that this was in fact the original song!


----------



## ico (Jun 15, 2011)

Tum Toh Thehre Pardesi pwns this song bigtime..!!


----------



## asingh (Jun 15, 2011)

^^
That was a big hit. Altaf Raja. Kewl dood. Even came in some potboilers.


----------



## deathwish (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't think any other over-rated video can beat 165million+ views!!


----------



## sygeek (Jun 15, 2011)

*Would like hanging out with a dumb guy?*
Hell no..

*Would like watching a dumb person (esp. girl)?*
HELL YEAHH!

*Would you still like the dumb person?*
Hell no..


----------



## deathwish (Jun 15, 2011)

Hahahaha!! If you had a laugh watching Friday, you have to watch India's take on Spiderman!!!


----------



## sygeek (Jun 15, 2011)

lmao, I've seen that spiderman video, damn hilarious (and stupid)!


----------



## mitraark (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't get it , rent as in ?

BTW , i liked the video. I saw it so many times i came around to liking it.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Jun 15, 2011)

I read somewhere that many of those comments had people saying things like,"I hope you slit your wrist and die" and "I hope you kill yourself" and stuff like that.
.
I wonder if she's still alive. Oh well.
Besides, you cant ask more than that when your idol and inspiration is none other than teen pop sensation... Justin Beiber.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 15, 2011)

mitraark said:


> BTW , i liked the video. I saw it so many times i came around to liking it.



Yeah... I liked her and the song too!
Don't know if I liked that song from the beginning, and that's why watched it many times, OR if I watched it so many times, that I started liking it! 



toad_frog09 said:


> I wonder if she's still alive. Oh well.



She's alive and kicking! Reportedly, she isn't affected with the dis-likeness of the song. Real mature of her!


----------



## azzu (Jun 16, 2011)

deathwish said:


> Hahahaha!! If you had a laugh watching Friday, you have to watch India's take on Spiderman!!!



+1 fot his 
Espiderman


----------



## tkin (Jun 16, 2011)

Just watched the video, still searching for my eyeballs(and in mean time lost my hearing as well), god damned teenagers.


----------



## deathwish (Jun 16, 2011)

mitraark said:


> I don't get it , rent as in ?



The video is available at the YouTube Rental service, which has been launched sometime ago. Through this service, you will have to pay a certain amount prescribed by the owner of the video, and only then can you watch the video.

*Note:* In a new development, YouTube is not actually putting Friday on rent, because apparently, they finally realized that no one is willing to pay to watch that video!!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 16, 2011)

Come On!! Black Friday on Rent!! Although I don't quite "hate" the song... its an *EPIC FAIL*!


----------



## ico (Jun 16, 2011)

deathwish said:


> *Note:* In a new development, YouTube is not actually putting Friday on rent, because apparently, they finally realized that no one is willing to pay to watch that video!!


All right then.

Closing the thread.


----------

